# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Using the new Precision Tool Setter on a Hyrel 3D Printer

## Davo

Note: This is too heavy for 30M and ESR models; only use it on Hydra or EHR models.

----------

